# Uaru and oscar?



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So as of late, I've had to take my bellycrawler pike and my nicaraguensis (sp?) out of my 90 gallon tank due to the pike being too aggressive, leaving me with my 5 2" silver dollars, my 3" firemouth, and my 2" oscar who has grown up with these fish and is peaceful so far...

The thought has crossed my mind of possibly getting 2 juvie uarus to round out my tank...

I've just worried about how they'll do with the oscar as he matures because I've been told they're peaceful and well, oscars can be a little aggressive as they get mature (though I've also been told if you raise them with fish they'll begin to understand the concept of "tankmates")

your thoughts if I get a few 2" uaru? (plenty of territories in the tank)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Uaru can definately hold thier own with oscars... As a matter of fact they make great tank mates...Feed them lots of veggies!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

How many would you recommend getting? because I've read they do better in groups, would a pair or a group of 3 be best given my tank situation (in sig)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I would do two. Males can be jerks to each other. 20 years ago or so I had three ina 185. 1 male two females. He spawned with both at the same time... right next to each other! LOL


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Btw, do most uaru turn out to have these gorgeous colors?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... CBcQ9QEwAA

Because I've heard of an "Uaru Orange Sp." and I want to make sure that the Uaru I buy are going to have the coloration above...

Also TFG, how fast do these guys grow? And would they be okay with my Firemouth?


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope my picture ingnites your wish for uarus 









And on the questions. They can stod up for themselves, so you can probably have them with firemouth. I have 3 uaru's. And the large male is sometimes pain in the neck for smaller two (haven't determined the sex yet)


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Fevz said:


> I hope my picture ingnites your wish for uarus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is no longer a wish... It is definitely a fish that I must have, and I'll have to ask my LFS to special order them for me, but that's fine! Because that is a beautiful fish 

How is the growth rate on them? 
opcorn: :drooling:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thoughts?


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

They grow quite rapidly for first two years. But then their growing gets slower.
This pair laid their first eggs today 

Oh and when i bought them, they were keept with oscars


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

This is so freaking exciting 

My LFS is ordering them for me for this upcoming wednesday, I think they're getting 3 of them? Either way they're mine! And also on a side note my convict pair finally let me turn the lights on in the tank without freaking out, here's a few pics

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=220723

Anyways - Super excited and can't wait to get these guys to round out my 90 gallon


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So yeah, thought I'd give an update. My lfs was unable to get them this week, but is gonna keep trying... So I'm basically impatient 

Been looking at their 4 line pimos and raphaels too. Just for kicks, your thoughts? Im leaning to a raphael myself but was wondering what you thought :dancing:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Go with rapheals


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

K so lots happened today haha - turns out a regular at the LFS I frequent had an Uaru (we'd chatted about it briefly) and decided to bring it in for me specifically, it's about 3". Brought him home today (he's chillin in quarantine in my divided 15 with the cons cuz he got ick from the trip to the store). that said, should I still look at a raphael in addition to the one uaru for the 90? Or is that pushing it?

Here's a shot while he was @ the store


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Update again lol

Uaru's ick got pretty bad this weekend, probably due to being cramped in half of a 15 

So I bought a 10 gallon (my 1st 10 gallon, oh boy) quarantine tank and he's in it now, seems to be alright... Temp @ 85 and salt added with a filter from my 15 gallon (had 2 on it in case this were to happen  ) I'm hoping he'll get better soon, and also that my convicts will start breeding again haha


----------



## liewcw_11 (Nov 16, 2010)

uaru is definitely a beauty.. however with an oscar in the tank, it's a bit risky... oscar is very aggresive... uaru might be big enough to defend itself but still there will be some lock lips and torn fins... but what the heck, go for it! :thumb:


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Long term - 1 oscar, 1 uaru, 1 fm, 5 Sds, and a raph cat... I would consider that fully stocked. If you're willing to do the maintenance, then I don't see a problem with adding the raphael. They are very nocturnal though... I rarely saw mine come out. Very cool cats though, and they can get pretty big.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, im hoping I can find one locally, if not I'll be getting a second uaru since they seem to do better in pairs or groups rather than singly


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

K - update on the tank (s)

Uaru after 5 minutes being introduced to the 90










FM watching the new spotted raphael cat










The last time I saw the raphael cat today (he buried himself under this ceramic tree stump)


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

ps - firemouth is in the 10 gallon now cuz he has been a punk with the uaru (figure leaving him out of the tank for about a week would let the uaru get acclimated and then the FM would have to find his place in the tank)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't call this the norm, but I had a single 8" Uaru back in my "not so bright, young teen phase" in a 90g with a few flowerhorns and the like and he managed to stay above all of them as far as the hierarchy of dominance, don't know how he did that to a 10" flowerhorn but regardless...

moral of this rather embarrassing story? Uaru can quite capably hold there own, and if can hold up with flowerhorns, guaranteed it can hold its own with an Oscar provided it has the right attitude.

Good luck, I greatly enjoyed mine when I owned him.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks - the Uaru is right at home in the 90 right now since I've moved the FM over to the 10 gallon "TO" tank... The oscar (still a youngin') gets along with everyone (still schools with the silver dollars :lol: or should I say, they school with him  )

Hoping to find another Uaru close to his size so I can see the awesome social behavior that they have


----------

